# Well Thank You Springtime, Inc...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We are set to go all natural..I got garlic granules, garlic tabs, bee pollen for dogs, bee pollen for me, spirulina for the dogs, spirulina for me, joint health, hip health, and some stress stuff. Yep we are good to go, now I just have to find a place for all of it....


----------



## zx5go (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow! That's a lot of product! Keep us updated on what you think.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Oooohhh, LOVES SPRINGTIME products!! Fresh Factors, C-complex and Joint Health Chewable (and Longevity at times) are a part of my pups diet and they thrive on it... Interestingly enough, and I'm not sure the correlation is accurate, but I had stopped giving Fresh Factors to my pups morning and night and suddenly my girl who has had no major growth spurts for a long time (9mos old) gets pano... Hmmm. I double up her Fresh Factors dose and Joint Health for the MSM, and she is feeling better today (alot of prayer too,lol)... Hmmm.. Interesting... Anyhow, love their prices and buy one get one free and extra bonus products


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I like their products!!! I really was impressed with how the garlic tabs worked last summer!! I use their products for me too!! And the buy 2 get 2 free and freebies are great!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Has anyone tried their new skin and coat super seven oil yet? I give moo the omega 3 6 9 already, but I got a bottle as a freeby! I haven't called them, but wondered if you'd give both or break it up, switch back and forth?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Springtime should be thanking you! After you placed your order, I believe the owner bought a house in the Hamptons...lol


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been using the Springtime products for my dogs for 12ish years. 

The ones I've found the most effective are Longevity, Omega 3-6-9 and Bug Off Garlic. 

Great company!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree, it is a great company... Geezer, I've used them since the 90's (yikes, that sounds so old, lol) and have found the consistency and quality consistent and high. Prices excellent too... Only problem with Longevity is picky eaters boycott it, at least in my experience... But Fresh Factors aren't ever refused, and the C-complex is masked easy enough in their feed. Their horse products are great too..


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I got the seven oil coat and skin last week, too soon to tell if it will help with the winter dry skin.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I use them too! I can't see the pic (I'm at work), but if it's anything like mine, I can just imagine!

I remember when I filled out my first order - I thought when I put 2 it would be one for me, and one FREE ... nope, I ended up with 4 LOL I read everything wrong, and kept adding extras LOL ... I spent about $350 but got about 40 bottles of stuff ... I had enough to last me almost 2 years!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I recently started using the Joint Health for Stosh. He just turned 5 this month and my vet has been bugging me to get him on a joint support for years but he just couldn't tolerate Dasuqin- he would eat it for a few days then get runny poop and a stomach ache. He hasn't had any problems with the Springtime and after the first bottle I ca see a big difference. We herd sheep and he was starting to favor his left front leg due to a couple of hits. Nothing like a limp, just favoring it when he got up from sleeping. Now, no hint of a limp at all and he sleeps very soundly. I'm guessing he's more comfortable. I have a bottle of the skin and coat buthaven't started using it. I'll let you know. Love this company!


----------



## gs870 (Jan 25, 2015)

*be careful with bug off garlic*

My dogs are doing well with fresh factors. But be careful with bug off garlic. After 3 months with medium dose bug off garlic, my dogs developed pale gums; the vet said it's a sign of heinz body anemia. if you have been feeding your pet bug off garlic for a while, compare their gums to other dogs that do not consume garlic. 

I stopped giving them bug off garlic, which was somewhat helpful in getting rid ticks, but not fleas. Instead, after hours of internet readings, I started mixing Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar in their drinking water. The dosage is 1 tablespoon for 60 lbs dog daily. After 2 weeks, there's no more ticks. They have fewer fleas as well. My conclusion, apple cider vinegar is safer and better than bug off garlic for my pets.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Good idea with the ACV in drinking water, I use it as a rinse after a bath, in drinking water would be easier.


----------



## tanyatoday (Apr 20, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the chews v granules and dog preference?

Thanks!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My GSD would not touch the granules. I tried every single thing I could think of to bury it but he still refused it. I bought a big container of it so it was an expensive experiment.

I thought about loading up some capsules with it to try that but haven't done it yet. I'm kind of worried about throwing good money after bad.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Llombardo,

How much bee pollen are you serving up? I bought some a while ago and thought that Traveler was itching more. Maybe I gave too much? I think I read it is a matter of building up to the proper amount. 

Second question since it looks like I've hijacked this thread. I thought only local pollen was helpful with allergies. Are you using it for some other purpose?

Thanks- now- back to your regular programming:blush:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I started with a sprinkle and worked my way up to a scoop or two. They all eat it fine. 

I think the local stuff comes into play with honey.

I give them Spirulina tablets though. 

I just put everything in with the dog food and they eat it all.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

gs870 how much bug off garlic were you giving? I give two scoops a day and run annual blood tests and no anemia issues at all.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I use the garlic chews with moo (pitbull). The tabs have beef liver in them, not sure if to inhance taste, I thought that was what I read!! He won't eat them by themselves, I mix in canned dog food in the evenings. He did seem to get tried of it and would leave some in the bowl, like eat around the tab pieces!! I break them up and serve right away so maybe the food won't taste of garlic as much!! I mix in the fresh factors, joint health and omega 3 6 9.
I ordered the tabs again this year because I was afraid the granules might taste too garlicky in his food?!! But was pleased with results last year! Right now he is taking 3 1/2 tabs a day. I started giving a spiralina tab too. I think they said adding that with the fresh factors and joint health was similar to using longevity.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Llombardo. I have to check into the spirulina. Not something I had previously considered.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

